# Bolt Pattern for 05 frontier



## magnum310 (Oct 6, 2005)

Does anyone happen to know what the bolt pattern is for an 05 Frontier SE?


----------



## Worren (Sep 18, 2005)

Tire? Engine? Not sure what you're looking for.


----------



## magnum310 (Oct 6, 2005)

Worren said:


> Tire? Engine? Not sure what you're looking for.


For the tire. Sorry.


----------



## Worren (Sep 18, 2005)

Mine has 6 bolts. Just run them hand tight and use a modified criss-cross pattern with the wrench. Look at it like a clock face. Start at 11, then 4, 1,7, etc. I run mine to 100 ft pounds. 
And whatever you do, don't bump or mess with those air pressure sensors. They leak at the slightest provocation.


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

Edit... 6X139.7 (5.5") seems to be the popular answer. Verify before you spend any money.


----------



## Chicorob (Aug 24, 2005)

*True Answer*

The bolt pattern is 6x114 which a very unusual size. I have major issues finding wheels and had to send one set back because the lug pattern was correct but they wouldnt clear the brake caliper. The only website I could find that had the correct info was discount tire centers website. I ended up with a set of 20" MB Motoring wheels that look great. I honestly dont think you could get anything under 18" to fit. Also note that the thread pattern is not standard as well and may cause problems. If you want to see mine on my truck my like is below. It is an 05 CC SE.


http://community.webshots.com/album/450344603ULQTwS


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

This is what Bigwheels.com says: 
Size: 16x8
Offset: 25
PCD: 6x114.3

They also say the American Racing Jammer IIs fit on the truck. I looking for some new wheels, being that I have the base stealies....and those may be the way to go


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

Dangit! I had the 114.3 answer then checked a few more sites and came up with the other. Thanks for the correction. :thumbup:


----------

